# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΑΠΩΘΗΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΣΑΡΙΔΩΝ

## radioamateur

Ειναι ευρέως γνωστό ότι κάθε καλοκαίρι πάσης φύσεως φτεροτά τετράποδα πχ κατσαρίδες (φίλες ή συγγενείς της ΤΕΡΕΖΑΣ) συνηθίζουν να κάνουν τις βόλτες τους μέσα και έξω από τα σπίτια μας.
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει κάποιος αν οι συσκευές που κυκλοφορούν στο εμπόριο και αναφέρομαι σε αυτές που λειτουργούν με υπέρυχους κάνουν ή όχι δουλειά και ενδεχομένως να προτείνετε τις αποτελεσματικότερες προς αποφυγή χρήσης κατσαριδοκτόνων φαρμακευτικών προϊόντων.
Προσωπικά δεν είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι γίνεται δουλειά αλλά θα ήθελα και την γνώμη όποιων φίλων έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει αυτές τις ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές.Αναφέρομαι αποκλειστικά και μόνο σε συσκευές με υπέρυχους.

----------


## skapogr24

μπραβο αυτο ειναι θεμα.

και εμενα με ενδνειαφερη.


λοιπον?

----------


## xifis

λοιπον,για να σκοτωνετε κατσαριδες,μολις τις δειτε πχ στο μπανιο καντε το εξης κολπο:
μολις δειτε την τρισκαταρατη,ανα χειρας να εχετε ενα μπουκαλι οινοπνευμα (μπλε η καθαρο,για λογους οικονομιας μπλε) οπου κ την λουζετε.μη ριξετε το μισο μπουκαλι,ισα ισα να καλυφθει allover.μεσα σε 30 sec max ταχει τιναξει.ΕΓΓΥΗΜΕΝΟ 100% ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ! (που λενε κ οι διαφημισεις)

----------


## skapogr24

καλοοοοοο  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

τιποτα ποιο συγχρονο??

----------


## PCMan

Εγω τις καίω με φλόγιστρο :P  :Laughing:

----------


## pet

υπάρχουν φάρμακα σε μαγαζιά στην αθήνα (φαρμακείο στην ομόνοια που πουλάει και φάρμακα για ζώα κλπ)
και σε μαγαζιά με βαρέα φάρμακα (μπορώ να ρωτήσω) που κάνουν πολύ καλή δουλειά 

τα φάρμακα αυτά τα χρησημοποιούνε μαγαζάτορες με ταβέρνες όπου 20 χρόνια λειτουργίας, 
 καθιστούν μια μεγάλη κουζίνα που καθαρίζεται επιφανειακά 
(ποιος καθαρίζει μια τεράστια κουζίνα με 30 ευρώ όταν δεν είναι δικιά του :Wink: 
άνδρο κατσαρίδας

----------


## antonis_x

αν δεν κανω λαθος το θεμα λεγεται ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ απωθητης κατσαριδων  :Hammer:   :Head:   :Boo hoo!:   :Brick wall:  
εγω τις ψεκαζω με  κατσαριδοκτονο(δεν θυμαμαι ποιο).  :Smile:

----------


## radioamateur

Φίλοι μου έθεσα αυτό το θέμα γιατί ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα αυτές τις συσκευές που υπόσχονται θαύματα εξωπραγματικά κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη.Ορισμένες μάλιστα φτάνουν τα 50 εβρώ.
Το θέμα είναι να μας απαντήσουν οι ειδικοί αλλά και όσοι τις έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει.Εναλλακτικές λύσεις υπάρχουν.Όμως το ζητούμενο είναι αν εντέλλει γίνεται δουλειά με τα ηλεκτρονικά προϊόντα τύπου "ΚΑΤΣΑΡΙΔΟΔΙΩΚΤΗ" με *υπέρυχο* ή μας υπόσχονται φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλλες.
Όποιος γνωρίζει ας μας ενημέρωσει.


<a></a>

----------


## P@s@ris!

> λοιπον,για να σκοτωνετε κατσαριδες,μολις τις δειτε πχ στο μπανιο καντε το εξης κολπο:
> μολις δειτε την τρισκαταρατη,ανα χειρας να εχετε ενα μπουκαλι οινοπνευμα (μπλε η καθαρο,για λογους οικονομιας μπλε) οπου κ την λουζετε.μη ριξετε το μισο μπουκαλι,ισα ισα να καλυφθει allover.μεσα σε 30 sec max ταχει τιναξει.ΕΓΓΥΗΜΕΝΟ 100% ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ! (που λενε κ οι διαφημισεις)




++++1111

ναι ψωφάει με την μία....επίσεις αν έχεις και ένα σπίρτο εύκαιρο την κάνεις φλαμπέ....

κάτι άλλο ρε παιδιά...το θέμα δεν είναι να τον αγοράσουμε τον κατσαριδοδιώκτη..αλλά να τον κατασκευάσουμε....λοιπόν....υπάρχει κανένα κύκλωμα?????

----------


## radioamateur

<a></a> 




Hello..!!!

----------


## xifis

τι εγινε τη γλυτωσε αυτη?θρεμμενη μου φαινεται!

----------


## radioamateur

Ήταν ντοπαρισμένη όταν φωτογραφήθηκε!

----------


## manos_3

Και αυτή εδώ την γλύτωσε...μέχρι στιγμής...

----------


## GREG

Α
οι κατσαριδες πανε ΜΟΝΟ οπου υπαρχει νερο
Β
οι κατσαριδες προτου τιναξουν τα πεταλα γενουν τα αβγα τους
Γ
λογικα δεν ισχυουν οι συσκευες υπερηχων που βασιζεται στη 
λειτουργια  εκδιωξης λογω παρομοιου ηχου με τα αρσενικα
(οπως στα κουνουπια).
Δ
κατα κανονα κανουν αβγα στα φρεατια ....(αυτο ειναι σιγουρο)
να ανοιγονται και να ψεκαζονται 2 φορες τον μηνα...δεν παιζει ρολο 
η φιρμα του προιοντος.
Ε
οι κατσαριδες πανε ΜΟΝΟ οπου υπαρχει νερο.....(!!!!!!) ΜΟΝΟ.....
ποτε μην υπαρχουν πιατα με υπολειματα νερου στη κουζινα
κλεινεται με την ταπα την μπανιερα....στις τουαλετες το πιγκαλ
να ειναι παντα πανω απο την σιδερενια εξοδο του φρεατιου
αυτα ισχυουν για τη περιοδο που βλεπουμε κατσαριδες.

----------


## dovegroup

> Α
> οι κατσαριδες πανε ΜΟΝΟ οπου υπαρχει νερο
> Β
> οι κατσαριδες προτου τιναξουν τα πεταλα γενουν τα αβγα τους
> Γ
> λογικα δεν ισχυουν οι συσκευες υπερηχων που βασιζεται στη 
> λειτουργια  εκδιωξης λογω παρομοιου ηχου με τα αρσενικα
> (οπως στα κουνουπια).
> Δ
> ...



Να συμπληρώσω 
Δεν καταστρέφονται με πυρηνικά.lol
Λατρεύουν όμως την μπύρα και αν αφήσεις ελάχιστη μπύρα σε ανοικτά μπουκάλια στιβάζονται και αλληλοτρώγονται.lol
Το έκανα πέρσι το καλοκαίρι σε μιά αποθήκη με πολλές κατσαρίδες και τις βρήκα σα κατάσταση κονσέρβας μέχρι επάνω στα μπουκάλια, είχε πλάκα...
Υ.Γ. Μην επιστρέψετε τα μπουκάλια στο εργοστάσιο συσκευασίας για refil...lol

----------


## kopla

> Δεν καταστρέφονται με πυρηνικά.lol



Καταστρέφονται. Η ραδιενέργεια μόνο δεν τις πειράζει.

----------


## skapogr24

ολα ωραια και καλα , και καλοδεχουμενα.

με ηλεκτρονικα μεσα μπορουμε να κανουμε τιποτα??

----------


## radioamateur

Οι ηλεκτρονικοί απωθητές κατσαρίδων εντέλλει κάνουν δουλεια;Έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς;

----------


## dovegroup

> Οι ηλεκτρονικοί απωθητές κατσαρίδων εντέλλει κάνουν δουλεια;Έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς;



http://www.alibaba.com/catalog/10053...oach_Trap.html (Ηλεκτρικός τρόπος)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWMYdB-1Bio (φυσικός τρόπος)

----------


## P@s@ris!

δες αυτό εδώ.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sh-eyVGpUNI

----------


## skapogr24

καλοοοοοοοοοοοο

πολυ καλοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο


καντε ομαδικη παραγγελια  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## pl4tonas

Μια και με ηλεκτρονική μέθοδο δεν καταπολεμάτε θα σας πω τα φάρμακα που κάνω χρήση εδώ και μερικά χρόνια και κατσαρίδες "καπουτ".  Τις έχω ξολοθρέψει και πανε χρόνια να βρω στην αυλή ή το σπίτι.

Για τα φρεάτια το "ACTELIC" της ICI.  Διαλύεται σε νερό και το ρίχνουμε στα φρεάτια και νεροχύτες.  Ο ψεκασμός γίνεται Μάιο ή αρχές Ιουνίου και μετά καθε μήνα μέχρι και Αύγουστο, δηλαδή 2-3 ψεκασμούς.
Εναλλακτικά κάνει και το "KARATE" της ίδιας εταιρίας το οποίο μυρίζει λιγότερο αλλά είναι και ελαφρός πιό αδύνατο.  Με το "KARATE" μπορούμε να κάνουμε διάλυμα (δοσολογία υπάρχει στις συσκευασίες) και με ένα σφουγγαράκι να απλώσουμε στο εσωτερικό του σπιτιού, γωνιές και ερμαράκια κουζίνας αποφεύγοντας επαφή με τρόφιμα.  Δεν είναι τοξικό για τον άνθρωπο αλλά συστήνεται προσοχή λόγω αλλεργιών στο φάρμακο.
Ο εσωτερικός ψεκασμός συστήνεται προτού φύγουμε απο σπίτι για κάποιες ώρες ώστε να φύγει και η μυρωδιά όταν επιστρέψουμε.  

Για το εσωτερικό του σπιτιού κάνει και το "ICON" που είναι σχεδόν άοσμο.  Το ρίχνουμε στο νερό σφουγγαρίσματος κι έτσι έχουμε κάλυψη όλου του σπιτιού.  (αυτό προτείνω για το εσωτερικό)

Στην αυλή και αποθήκες, μπορούμε να ψεκάσουμε το φάρμακο με όποιο δίποτε φτηνό ψεκαστήρα φυτοφαρμάκων ή άλλο τρόπο ψεκασμού μας βολεύει. (εδώ χρησιμοποιούμε ACTELIC ή KARATE)

Όλα είναι εγκεκριμένα φυτοφάρμακα για χρήση στη γεωργία και δεν κανουν ζημιά στον άνθρωπο.  
Τα χρησιμοποιώ για πολλά χρόνια από την εποχή που τα παιδιά μου ήταν μικρά και κυκλοφορούσαν στο σπίτι "σκουπίζοντας" τα πατώματα.

----------


## radioamateur

Και που τα βρίσκουμε αυτά τα προϊόντα;

----------


## thanos

ΧΑΛΑΡΑ παιδια ! 
Δεν υπαρχει εντομοκτονο που να μην ειναι τοξικο για τον ανθρωπο!!!!!!! 
Δε ριχνουμε ΠΟΤΕ φυτοφαρμακα σε φρεατια!!Και ειδικα το ACTELLIC!
Mεταξυ του KARATE και του ICON προτεινω το δευτερο ειναι πιο εξελιγμενο και διαρκει περισσοτερο(ειδικα αν ειναι η εκδοση με μικροκαψουλες) αλλα οχι με σφουγγαρισμα, δεν εχει νοημα να γεμιζει το σπιτι με το φαρμακο αφου οι κατσαριδες προτιμουν να περπατανε στις γωνιες μονο.
 Παντως αν υπαρχει σοβαρο προβλημα θα πρεπει να γινει συνδυασμενη χρηση δολοματων και ψεκασμων απο καποιο ειδικο.

----------


## skapogr24

δηλαδη δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι με ηλεκτρονικα μεσα εε??

----------


## johny16

μαλλον οχι :P παντως αυτο με το οινοπνευμα ακουγεται καλο και περισσοτερο χαβαλε θα εχει αμα εχεις και κανα σπιρτο πανω σου  :Laughing: ! ενα πραμα ειναι που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως ειναι το μοναδικο ειδος που αντεχει στην ραδιενεργεια και γιατι?

----------


## xifis

οινοπνευμα 4TW παιδες!!!δοκιμαστε κ 8α με 8υμηθειτε!αμεσο αποτελεσμα 100% επιτυχια or your money back (που λενε κ στο αμερικα).

----------


## skapogr24

φλαμπε   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## radioamateur

Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο κατέληξα στο συνδυασμο μαγειρικής σόδας και άχνης ζάχαρης.Περισσότερες πληροφορίες θα βρείτε ψάχνοντας στο google...
Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους...

----------


## asterixx25

> Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο κατέληξα στο συνδυασμο μαγειρικής σόδας και άχνης ζάχαρης



Αυτό το έχω ακούσει και εγώ. Τρώνε απο το μίγμα, γίνονται τούμπανο και σκάνε.
 :Lol: 
Τώρα επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί, υπάρχει κάποιο αποτελεσματικό φάρμακο που να αραιώνεται με νερό και να το ρίχνουμε στους βόθρους και στα φρεάτια άφοβα?
Εν' τέλει το ACTELLIC είναι ασφαλές ή όχι?

----------


## radioamateur

> Αυτό το έχω ακούσει και εγώ. Τρώνε απο το μίγμα, γίνονται τούμπανο και σκάνε.
> 
> Τώρα επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί, υπάρχει κάποιο αποτελεσματικό φάρμακο που να αραιώνεται με νερό και να το ρίχνουμε στους βόθρους και στα φρεάτια άφοβα?
> Εν' τέλει το ACTELLIC είναι ασφαλές ή όχι?







> Αυτό το έχω ακούσει και εγώ. Τρώνε απο το μίγμα, γίνονται τούμπανο και σκάνε.
> 
> Τώρα επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί, υπάρχει κάποιο αποτελεσματικό φάρμακο που να αραιώνεται με νερό και να το ρίχνουμε στους βόθρους και στα φρεάτια άφοβα?
> Εν' τέλει το ACTELLIC είναι ασφαλές ή όχι?



Δοκίμασα την παραπάνω μέθοδο και μπορώ να πω ότι οι αντιπαθητικές φίλες της Τερέζας έπαθαν την πλάκα τους.Στην περίπτωση που έχετε κατοικίδια όπως γατούλες σκυλάκια κτλ θα συμβουλευθείτε τον κτηνίατρο πριν εφαρμόσετε.

Μια λεπτομέρεια για την εφαρμογή της οικολογικής μεθόδου χρησιμοποιείστε άχνη ζάχαρη και αυθεντική σόδα.



 
 :Biggrin:

----------


## picdev

αν υπάρχουν κατσαρίδες μέσα στο σπίτι η πιο ασφαλής μέθοδος είναι το δόλωμα gel,
πολύ καλή είναι η σειρά *MAX FORCE της* *Bayer*,μπορείτε να το βρείτε και στο ebay πολύ πιο φτηνά απο την ελλάδα.
Βάζεις ανά ένα μέτρο μία σταγόνα gel , οι κατσαρίδες το τρώνε και πάνε στη φωλιά τους , που τις τρώνε και οι άλλες κατσαριδές όταν πεθάνουν και εξολοθρεύεται όλη η φωλιά.
Αυτό το κάνεις όταν βλέπεις κατσαρίδες μέσα στο σπίτι σου κάθε μέρα που σημαίνει ότι έχουν φωλιά, 
όσο και να ψεκάσεις πάντα κάποια θα έχει μείνει που θα γεννήσει άλλες τόσες,εγώ το έκανα στο δικό μου και χωρίς να ξαναβάλω, έχω να δω 2 χρόνια κατσαρίδα στο σπίτι μου, και σε άλλους γνωστούς που το έδωσα είχαν τα ίδια  αποτελέσματα.
Για έξω απο το σπίτι υπάρχει και το καοθρίν επίσης της buyer, με αυτό μπορείς να ψεκάσεις βεράντες παράθυρα, ωστέ όταν μπουν μέσα να έχουν πατήσεις το φάρμακο και να τεζάρουν.

----------


## asterixx25

> *MAX FORCE της Bayer
> *Βάζεις ανά ένα μέτρο μία σταγόνα gel



Το συγκεκριμένο προιόν το έχω στο σπίτι και το χρησιμοποιώ. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια δεν έχω παρατηρήσει να κυκλοφορούν πολλές κατσαρίδες, παρά μόνο 1-2 κάθε τρίμηνο. Αρα δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος για την αποτελεσματικότητα του. Πάντως είναι γεγονός οτι ο αριθμός τους έχει μειωθεί αισθητά.

Εκεί που μπορεί κάποιος να δεί ορατά αποτελέσματα είναι απο κάτι εντελώς τυχαίο και άσχετο. Μια ημέρα είχα πάρει ενα φυτοφάρμακο για ενα λουλούδι που είχε΄πιάσει "πάχνη" και μετά ξέπλυνα το ψεκαστήρι στον νεροχύτη. Μετά απο 2 ώρες περίπου είχε βγεί στρατός κατσαρίδες απο τον βόθρο οι οποίες ήταν ζαλισμένες και οι οποίες μετά απο μερικές ώρες ψόφησαν

Γενικά πάντως ορισμένα φυτοφάρμακα μπορεί να μην γράφουν οτι είναι εντομοκτόνα για όλα τα είδη, αλλά παίρνει η μπάλα πολύ περισσότερα απο αυτά που αναφέρει η συσκευασία.

----------


## asterixx25

Και για όσους έχουν υπομονή, η πλέον αποτελεσματική μέθοδος είναι να περιμένουν ή να κυνηγούν την κατσαρίδα με την παντόφλα.  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## picdev

> Το συγκεκριμένο προιόν το έχω στο σπίτι και το χρησιμοποιώ. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια δεν έχω παρατηρήσει να κυκλοφορούν πολλές κατσαρίδες, παρά μόνο 1-2 κάθε τρίμηνο. Αρα δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος για την αποτελεσματικότητα του. Πάντως είναι γεγονός οτι ο αριθμός τους έχει μειωθεί αισθητά.
> 
> Εκεί που μπορεί κάποιος να δεί ορατά αποτελέσματα είναι απο κάτι εντελώς τυχαίο και άσχετο. Μια ημέρα είχα πάρει ενα φυτοφάρμακο για ενα λουλούδι που είχε΄πιάσει "πάχνη" και μετά ξέπλυνα το ψεκαστήρι στον νεροχύτη. Μετά απο 2 ώρες περίπου είχε βγεί στρατός κατσαρίδες απο τον βόθρο οι οποίες ήταν ζαλισμένες και οι οποίες μετά απο μερικές ώρες ψόφησαν
> 
> Γενικά πάντως ορισμένα φυτοφάρμακα μπορεί να μην γράφουν οτι είναι εντομοκτόνα για όλα τα είδη, αλλά παίρνει η μπάλα πολύ περισσότερα απο αυτά που αναφέρει η συσκευασία.



εγώ δεν έχω βόθρο στο σπίτι μου(επίσης το φρεάτιο έχει και βαλβίδα αναστροφής), αν μπαίνουν απο εκεί άλλες κατσαρίδες στο σπίτι σου είναι άλλο θέμα ,
σημασία έχει οτι εξολοθρεύει τη φωλιά, για το βόθρο υπάρχουν ειδικά φάρμακα.
Μια φορά είχα πάει σε πολυκατοικία  που είχε βόθρο, και μέσα απο το σιφόνι του νιπτήρα
βγήκε ένα θηρίο, μου είπαν ότι αν δεν φέρουν συνεργείο κάθε χρόνο έχουν τρομερό πρόβλημα

----------


## KOKAR

Ενα καλό φάρμακο είναι το ΚΑΟΘΡΙΝ, το βρίσκουμε σε φυτώρια και ειναι σε ενα σακουλάκι το οποίο το διαλύουμε σε 5 λίτρα νερό ( υπάρχουν οδηγίες πάνω στο σακουλάκι )
με αυτό το διάλυμα ψεκάζουμε σε ολα τα ύποπτα μέρη, γενικά το ΚΑΟΘΡΙΝ είναι το υλικό που κάνουν τις απολυμάνσεις οι επαγγελματίες.

----------


## Panoss

> Ενα καλό φάρμακο είναι το ΚΑΟΘΡΙΝ, το βρίσκουμε σε φυτώρια και ειναι σε ενα σακουλάκι το οποίο το διαλύουμε σε 5 λίτρα νερό ( υπάρχουν οδηγίες πάνω στο σακουλάκι )
> με αυτό το διάλυμα ψεκάζουμε σε ολα τα ύποπτα μέρη, γενικά το ΚΑΟΘΡΙΝ είναι το υλικό που κάνουν τις απολυμάνσεις οι επαγγελματίες.









> Για έξω απο το σπίτι υπάρχει και το καοθρίν επίσης της buyer, με αυτό μπορείς να ψεκάσεις βεράντες παράθυρα, ωστέ όταν μπουν μέσα να έχουν πατήσεις το φάρμακο και να τεζάρουν.



Τελικά εξωτερικά χρησιμοποιείται το Καοθρίν;
Εγώ έχω χρησιμοποιήσει το* MAX FORCE της* *Bayer* και μπορώ να πω ότι όντως είναι εξαιρετικά αποτελεσματικό. 14 ευρώ από φυτώριο, στο ebay ίσως να 'ναι φτηνότερο.

----------


## picdev

μόνο 14ε? εγώ το είχα πάρει 25ε πριν 2 χρόνια :Blink:

----------


## asterixx25

> μόνο 14ε? εγώ το είχα πάρει 25ε πριν 2 χρόνια



Τόσο κοστίζει...
Απο 14-16 ευρώ.
Υπάρχει βέβαια και ενα άλλο φάρμακο που κοστίζει 50-60 ευρώ και το οποίο όταν φάει μια κατσαρίδα και γυρίσει στην φωλιά της και ψοφήσει, τότε την τρώνε οι υπόλοιπες και πάει αλυσίδα.

----------


## asterixx25

Και επειδή ψάχνωντας κάποιος ανακαλύπτει πολλά, ενα πολύ αποτελεσματικό προιόν για βόθρους και φρεάτια είναι το *PYRINEX* ή το diazinon.
Το ρίχνουμε αδιάλυτο στην τουαλέτα, τραβάμε 1-2 καζανάκια και τέλος. Μετά πάρτε σκούπα και φαράσι να μαζεύετε.
 :Lol: 
Σε συνδυασμό με K-othrine ή maxforce έχετε καθαρίσει μια και καλή.  :Smile:

----------


## picdev

> Τόσο κοστίζει...
> Απο 14-16 ευρώ.
> Υπάρχει βέβαια και ενα άλλο φάρμακο που κοστίζει 50-60 ευρώ και το οποίο όταν φάει μια κατσαρίδα και γυρίσει στην φωλιά της και ψοφήσει, τότε την τρώνε οι υπόλοιπες και πάει αλυσίδα.



το ιδιο κάνει και το max Force, για αυτό εξολοθρεύει όλη τη φωλιά

λέγεται domino effect, στο ebay μπορεις να βρεις maxForce πιο δυνατα απο αυτα που κυκλοφορουν στην ελλαδα

*Accelerated Maxforce Domino Effect™*
Our new fast control formula still gives you superior long-term control of roaches compared to contact sprays. The new active ingredient, hydramethylnon, provides a unique mode of action that works through both ingestion and contact, knocking down roaches and ants that eat or simply touch the bait. Either way, one contaminated roach or ant kills many others where they live and breed. The Domino Effect™ still achieves population control, but with faster visible results.

http://www.backedbybayer.com/bayer/c...ce_Insect_Bait

----------


## Panoss

> Τόσο κοστίζει...
> Απο 14-16 ευρώ.
> Υπάρχει βέβαια και ενα άλλο φάρμακο που κοστίζει 50-60 ευρώ και το οποίο όταν φάει μια κατσαρίδα και γυρίσει στην φωλιά της και ψοφήσει, τότε την τρώνε οι υπόλοιπες και πάει αλυσίδα.



Μα ακριβώς το ίδιο κάνει και το maxforce! Ποιος ο λόγος να πάρεις το ακριβό;

----------


## picdev

παντως στην ελλάδα έχει εγκριθεί το maxForce IC, ενώ αμερική υπάρχει το MaxForce Fc και το πιο δυνατό magnum
εχουν διαφορετική δραστική ουσία

----------


## diwattos

λογικα οι υπεριχοι δεν κανουν για ολο το σπητι αλλα μονο για ενα δωματιο.. ειδηκα αν κλησεις τη πορτα οι ψιλες σηχνωτιτες εξαφανιζονται

----------


## picdev

παντως με λίγο ψάξιμο για την δραστική ουσία Fipronil, διάβασα οτι χρησιμοποιήσατε για να εμποτίζουν τους σπόρους των φυτών, έτσι το σώμα του φυτού αποχτά εντομοκτόνα δράση,
απο ότι κατάλαβα αφήνουν τους σπόρους μέσα στο εντομοκτόνο 
και αυτός είναι ένας βασικό λόγος που μειώνεται και ο πλυθησμός των μελισσών παγκόσμιά..
φανταστείτε τι τρώμε  :Sad: 

http://mysticprompter.wordpress.com/...κρες-μελισσες/

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Προσωπικά θα επέλεγα τις οικολογικές μεθόδους, τη μέθοδο να φύγει χορτασμένη (σόδα+ζάχαρη) ώστε να έχω τις λιγότερες τύψεις, τη μέθοδο της σύνθλιψης που είναι συνδυασμός άσκησης θάρρους και ανακλαστικών ή τη μέθοδο οινοπνεύματος (για δοκιμή της μεθόδου) και κατά προτίμηση φλαμπέ για εντυπωσιασμό της συζύγου.

Πάντως πέρα από την πλάκα αν γνωρίζει κανένας αντίστοιχοι μέθοδο για σφήκες/ (άγριες) μέλισσες ας την αναφέρει γιατί κατακλύζεται ο κήπος μου. Αυτές διψάνε σαν τρελλές. Δοκίμασα με κολλητικές ταινίες για μύγες που προσελκύονται και κολλάνε εκεί αλλά δεν έπιασε. Επίσης δοκίμασα με ένα μπουκάλι νερό με μικρό στόμιο ώστε να μπαίνουν εύκολα και να ζορίζονται να βγούνε ώστε να βρέχουν τα φτερά τους και να μένουν εκεί αλλά είχα μικρή επιτυχία!

----------


## Panoss

> Προσωπικά θα επέλεγα τις οικολογικές μεθόδους, τη μέθοδο να φύγει χορτασμένη (σόδα+ζάχαρη) ώστε να έχω τις λιγότερες τύψεις, τη μέθοδο της σύνθλιψης που είναι συνδυασμός άσκησης θάρρους και ανακλαστικών ή τη μέθοδο οινοπνεύματος (για δοκιμή της μεθόδου) και κατά προτίμηση φλαμπέ για εντυπωσιασμό της συζύγου.
> 
> Πάντως πέρα από την πλάκα αν γνωρίζει κανένας αντίστοιχοι μέθοδο για σφήκες/ (άγριες) μέλισσες ας την αναφέρει γιατί κατακλύζεται ο κήπος μου. Αυτές διψάνε σαν τρελλές. Δοκίμασα με κολλητικές ταινίες για μύγες που προσελκύονται και κολλάνε εκεί αλλά δεν έπιασε. Επίσης δοκίμασα με ένα* μπουκάλι νερό με μικρό στόμιο* ώστε να μπαίνουν εύκολα και να ζορίζονται να βγούνε ώστε να βρέχουν τα φτερά τους και να μένουν εκεί αλλά είχα μικρή επιτυχία!



Όταν είχα πάει Σκόπελο που χει πολλές σφήκες, μας είχαν πει οι ντόπιοι ότι δεν βάζουν νερό, αλλά *πορτοκαλάδα*. Μου 'χαν πει ότι είναι αποτελεσματικό, δεν το είδα με τα μάτια μου να σου πω.

----------


## frozen843

> Προσωπικά θα επέλεγα τις οικολογικές μεθόδους, τη μέθοδο να φύγει  χορτασμένη (σόδα+ζάχαρη) ώστε να έχω τις λιγότερες τύψεις, τη μέθοδο της  σύνθλιψης που είναι συνδυασμός άσκησης θάρρους και ανακλαστικών ή τη  μέθοδο οινοπνεύματος (για δοκιμή της μεθόδου) και κατά προτίμηση φλαμπέ  για εντυπωσιασμό της συζύγου.
> 
> Πάντως πέρα από την πλάκα αν γνωρίζει κανένας αντίστοιχοι μέθοδο για  σφήκες/ (άγριες) μέλισσες ας την αναφέρει γιατί κατακλύζεται ο κήπος  μου. Αυτές διψάνε σαν τρελλές. Δοκίμασα με κολλητικές ταινίες για μύγες  που προσελκύονται και κολλάνε εκεί αλλά δεν έπιασε. Επίσης δοκίμασα με  ένα μπουκάλι νερό με μικρό στόμιο ώστε να μπαίνουν εύκολα και να  ζορίζονται να βγούνε ώστε να βρέχουν τα φτερά τους και να μένουν εκεί  αλλά είχα μικρή επιτυχία!



Δοκίμασε να βάλεις σε αλουμινόχαρτο ελληνικό καφέ και να του βάλεις φωτιά. Αν επιμείνεις ο καφές αρχίζει να σιγοκαίει σαν κάρβουνο. Ο καπνός που βγάζει (κάντο μόνο έξω γιατί θα ντουμανιάσεις) διώχνει τις μέλισσες ΑΜΕΣΩΣ. Το είδα σε ένα εστιατόριο στο Αμόνι Αργολίδας και εντυπωσιάστηκα. Για περίπου 30 40 λεπτά δεν μας πλησίασε καμία μέλισσα

----------


## marieta

Παιδια οσο αφορα τις μελισσες μια ειναι η λυση. Βαλτε λιγο μπεικον σε ενα μπουκαλι και θα τις ξεχασετε για πολλες ωρες...

----------


## minusplus

> Πάντως πέρα από την πλάκα αν γνωρίζει κανένας αντίστοιχοι μέθοδο για σφήκες/ (άγριες) μέλισσες ας την αναφέρει γιατί κατακλύζεται ο κήπος μου. Αυτές διψάνε σαν τρελλές. Δοκίμασα με κολλητικές ταινίες για μύγες που προσελκύονται και κολλάνε εκεί αλλά δεν έπιασε. Επίσης δοκίμασα με ένα μπουκάλι νερό με μικρό στόμιο ώστε να μπαίνουν εύκολα και να ζορίζονται να βγούνε ώστε να βρέχουν τα φτερά τους και να μένουν εκεί αλλά είχα μικρή επιτυχία!



Παίρνεις ένα μπουκάλι 1,5 λίτρο, κόβεις το επάνω κωνικό μέρος και το τοποθετείς ανάποδα (δήλ το χείλος του μπουκαλιού κοιτάζει το πάτο του), ώστε να εγκλωβίζονται οι σφήγκες κ ρίχνεις μέσα πορτοκαλάδα με ανθρακικό.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Παίρνεις ένα μπουκάλι 1,5 λίτρο, κόβεις το επάνω κωνικό μέρος και το τοποθετείς ανάποδα (δήλ το χείλος του μπουκαλιού κοιτάζει το πάτο του), ώστε να εγκλωβίζονται οι σφήγκες κ ρίχνεις μέσα πορτοκαλάδα με ανθρακικό.



σορυ, δεν καταλαβαίνει παραπάνω περιγραφή! Το ανθρακικό είναι για να χωνέψει το μπουκάλι τα αλιεύματα?

----------


## Notios38

καλησπερα παιδια...η παγιδα με τα μπουκαλια παιζει στη σφηκα και στις μυγες....μισο πορτοκαλαδα και 2-3 κουταλιες ξυδι γα να μην πανε οι μελισσες....επισης  νερο με λιγη σκυλοτροφη και μετα απο 2 μερες γινεται πανικος..αλλα προσοχη μυριζει ασχημα...
 Σε ενα φαρδυ πιατο απο γλαστρα απλωνουμε κολα παγιδευσης
(μελισσοκομιας) και στην μεση απλωνουμε κιμα σε ελαχιστη ποσοτητα..σφηκες σερτζιετια η κοκινομπουμπουροι προσγειωνονται και   εκει  μενουν....

----------


## minusplus

> σορυ, δεν καταλαβαίνει παραπάνω περιγραφή! Το ανθρακικό είναι για να χωνέψει το μπουκάλι τα αλιεύματα?



Ορίστε κ το σχέδιο. Οποιοδήποτε ζαχαρούχο θα κάνει δουλειά άλλα νομίζω η πορτοκαλάδα είναι το καλύτερο
botle.JPG

----------


## button

> Να συμπληρώσω 
> Δεν καταστρέφονται με πυρηνικά.lol
> Λατρεύουν όμως την μπύρα και αν αφήσεις ελάχιστη μπύρα σε ανοικτά μπουκάλια στιβάζονται και αλληλοτρώγονται.lol
> Το έκανα πέρσι το καλοκαίρι σε μιά αποθήκη με πολλές κατσαρίδες και τις βρήκα σα κατάσταση κονσέρβας μέχρι επάνω στα μπουκάλια, είχε πλάκα...
> Υ.Γ. Μην επιστρέψετε τα μπουκάλια στο εργοστάσιο συσκευασίας για refil...lol



μπλιαχ...... θα δοκιμάσω

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη για το διάγραμμα! Θα το δοκιμάσω!!

Επίσης και αυτό με τη μπύρα ακούγεται ενδιαφέρον! Προς το παρόν δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τα κατσαριδόνια...

----------


## radioamateur

:hahahha:

----------

